# Vizsla Chocolate lab mix



## dkam1

(I know, I have alot of questions in this one post I appologize) I am currently looking at buying a vizsla chocolate lab mix. This will be my first dog that I will have from a puppy and training on my own. I have always had my eye on vizslas as I am an avid outdoorsman, hunter,etc. I really want a good overall dog around the home and also out in the field at the lake (family cottage)... etc. I think I want the mix due to it being my first dog that I will have from a puppy on up and on my own, I am in my early 20's, will the mix give me a calmer dog than a pure vizsla? maybe more apt to like the water? Also plan to train him to shed hunt (deer antlers). How will he be to crate train, I live in a decent sized apartment surrounded by nothing but fields, so a good location for training and running free. Also, the parents are suposedly pure bred (dad is vizsla mom is choc. lab) with AKC papers (weather that means anything or not). The cost is $400 he will be 11 weeks when I recieve him and, no shots, no neuter. My question to you all is, am I correct in the above assumptions, and is this a good mix that is worth the money (pet cost, shots, apt pet fee..etc), I will also have a very high pet fee for the apartment. Is it worth it or should I wait until I have a house and buy a pure bred. I can not find any other chocolate vizslas available (could this be because they are undesireable?)


----------



## Coya

Hi dkam1,

I don't think it being a lab mix will lessen the amount of energy the dog will have. Labs are pretty active dogs as well. Vizsla's are extremely energetic, but like any dog, as long as they are properly exercised they lounge around the majority of the day. We give Coya an hour long play session at the park each night and a walk or 2 during the day. The rest of the time she is usually on the couch or in the bed (under the covers of course!)  With that being said, IF Coya isn't exercised properly she can be a real handful. When we had her spayed and had to keep her activity to a minimum it was the hardest 2 weeks since we had gotten her at 8 weeks old. If you have ANY doubts whatsoever that you won't be able to give the dog what it will need, do yourself and the dog a favor and wait.

I am in my early 20's as well and I have an extremely busy schedule working and going to school. Luckily I live with my boyfriend and we both share responsibilities for Sequoia. I feel if I were to have her on my own it would make things A LOT more difficult and A LOT more stressful. You need to take into consideration the time you are going to have to give (and give up) for the dog. Since having Coya she has become our first priority and we have had to work around her and her schedule. Another thing you need to think about are finances. I noticed you have listed the big expenses such as vet visits but you also need to think of the seemingly not so big ones that add up quickly: crate, food, bed, leashes and collars, flea and tick meds, heartworm preventative, chew sticks (especially for the teething months), etc.

As far as crate training it really depends on the dog. We lucked out, but I have heard some horror stories. My best advice is to start right away! The crate is Coya's comfy spot. She is in it at all times when we are at work/school/or out and about (no longer than 4-5 hours). Sometimes she will even go in for naps when we're hanging around the house and the door is open. I feel as long as you do it right you should be successful.

The last topic I will touch on is the space. I know you have a concern about having a dog in an apartment. I won't lie, a house with a yard is the ideal home for any dog, but as long as you are able to take the dog out to use the bathroom, for walks, and heavy play, I don't think apartment living would pose as a problem. One thing that I have read about here on the forum is separation anxiety in V's. Sometimes it can become extreme and can lead to excessive barking when their person isn't home...definitely not something your neighbors would want to hear when you're out. 

I know that was a lot of information to take in, but I wanted to answer all of your questions and share some things that may make or break your decision. Do your research: look online, ask other dog owners, and read books! Good luck to you!


----------



## dkam1

Thank you very much for all the info! And yes I did think of most everything when figuring the cost, that was my main concern. I dont mind spending money on a good dog, I just want to make sure that if I am making the investment, that it is right for the dog and will give him the life he deserves. I also am in a development program for my job and will be moving to varius locations for year long rotations. I have two years left before permanent placement, that means two more years of apartment living. I am staring to think its just not the right time despite having a lot of time on my hands for training and could use a companion. As I am living on my own away from family and friends. I have the time, but its just too costly to pay all the apartment pet fees, and not having the dog come with any vaccinations or neutered for the price. I can afford it, but i cant jusify paying that and making the dog live in an apartment.


----------



## mswhipple

I think it is great that you are considering all of these factors! Some people just jump right in, and think later. Vet expenses can be steep, and the day-to-day life of your new companion is such an important consideration, as well. From what you have written, it might be best to wait the two years until your permanent placement. Until that time, you could volunteer as a dog walker at a local shelter, and get to know different breeds a little bit. Best wishes!!


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Everyone else has pretty well covered the energy, crate, general living questions. I'll tackle the tough one on whether the dog is worth it or not.

My answer would be no. Not that I have anything against a mixed dog, but there are several flags in my mind.

1. "Supposedly" Purebred V and Lab. 
a) If purebred, have you seen papers?
b) If purebred, have health checks been done on both prior to breeding?
i) Retrievers have a high incidence rate of hip dysplasia. If the Lab has not been approved as clear of the disease from OFA and their parents, grand parents and siblings, don't buy it - especially if it's from a buddy. The same goes for health backgrounds and checks on the Vizsla. That kind of deal has been the nail in a coffin of more than one friendship.

2. $400 doesn't sound like a lot and in the overall expenses related to a dog it isn't. However, it's a lot for a mix that was put together out of what I will go out on the limb and say is convenience in breeding partners and hoping to make some quick cash. At 11 weeks old the pups are getting not so cute and my guess is the "breeder" is starting to feel stuck with them - and rightly so. Another month and they'll probably be dumped at the pound. Just because two dogs are good in and of themselves does not mean they should be bred, and especially when they are of different breeds.

3. What do you want? A pointer or a flusher? Breeding a Pointing dog to a Flushing dog will likely result in a dog that ranges out of gun range and flushes (doesn't point) which makes for a very frustrating hunting dog and leads to the loss of hunting buddies. Can training take the place of poor breeding? To a point, yes but I think this is starting behind the curve.

There is no such thing as a "chocolate Vizsla". It is not a breed.

Instead, in your instance, I would e-mail numerous good breeders and ask them to keep you in mind for a pet/hunt home and let them know your budget. A dog born with a crooked tail that needs to get docked very short will still be a well bred Vizsla, but the price should be about a third of normal. It will take time, but persistence and dedication generally wins the day with good breeders.

Sorry if it seemed harsh. You did ask the question and that's as honest an answer as you'll likely get.

Good luck!
Ken


----------



## texasred

The breeder hasn't given the pups shots and they are 11 weeks old.
That is just plain irresponsible. 
Labs carry a multitude of heredity problems, eyes, hips and EIC. Vizslas have their own set of problems. Have the parents had any health screening?
The parents being purebred means nothing, if they aren't hunters and that's what your looking for in a dog. On being calmer, it depends on the bloodlines. 
I have seen mixed breed hunting dogs that did very well in the field.
First both parents were hunters and it was a accidental breeding.
The pups were given all shots and wormed. They were also sold cheap 30-40 dollars to cover shots, or given away.


----------



## jjohnson

When I was in college my family got a yellow lab from a breeder who had both parents on-site that were fully papered (supposedly, as you say). We paid $300 (which I now consider very cheap). 

We love the dog, but he has had numerous, numerous medical issues over the years including four knee replcaments (in his two knees!) chronic ear, eye, and skin problems. It's hard to say if it's all a result of poor breeding, but I would be really careful. He only cost $300 up front, but my parents have spent over $20,000 on that dog since then. ( And a lot of people probably would have put the dog down if they couldn't afford all the knee surgeries).


----------



## KB87

Take it from someone who is also in their early/mid 20s, works full time and is finishing their masters- a puppy is NOT an easy job for a busy person. I'm beyond thankful to have my boyfriend to be able to help with our pup because there's absolutely no way that I could do it by myself given work and class (even if it is 1 night a week). We both make huge efforts to make sure that he's in his crate the least amount of time possible (or at daycare) and he gets the most of our time once we're home- whether it's going for walks/runs or setting up play dates. A puppy is the closest thing possible to a child and it really demands a lot out of your schedule to make their life all that it can be.

On top of the schedule demands there are obviously the financial demands. We've had our puppy for 4.5 months and easily spent thousands on him in addition to what we paid the breeder for him. The shots, vet visits, training costs and food are all items you can predict but it's what you can't predict that adds up the fastest. Thus far Haeden's had an unexpected visit to the vet for laryngitis (+ meds) and was diagnosed with demodectic mange which quickly adds up due to the vet visits associated and the cost of treatment, plus we were facing costs of a cardiologist due to his heart murmur which has since gone away (thankfully!!!). Luckily we're in a position where those costs were something we could handle but I still have gotten insurance for him just to be on the safe side should something happen later down the road that is a HUGE expense given his health thus far. I can't imagine how scary it would be to manage the expense of Haeden solely on my own.

I'm not saying that it isn't doable on your own but I would REALLY give it some thought and think about the life that you will be able to give your pup, especially with the fact that you will be moving around quite frequently in the coming years due to work demands.

As far as if the chocolate lab/vizsla is a "good mix for the money"...I would think that to pay $400 for an 11 week old pup that hasn't had the proper shots is a bit much. I would keep saving and see if you could find a pure vizsla for a bit more than that. Just make sure what you're getting is healthy no matter what you do decide to get.


----------



## dkam1

Thanks Ken, no not too harsh at all, exactly the answer I was looking for. I am not a huge field bird hunter, I am more of a duck, deer, and turkey hunter. I want a hunting breed however because I spend a lot of time outdoors, and would like a shed hunting dog (has to have a good nose) and a dog that will duck hunt with me. I really would like as smart of a dog as I can get(isually not something you can count on from the shelter). Like I said I don't Mind spending the money but a mix like this that didn't come with shots had me a little concerned. To answer some other questions, this was an oops litter, the owners two dogs got together on their own they were not bred intentionally. The reason they do not come with shots is the owners don't believe In the effectiveness of vaccines, thy believe that the dog could potentially get sick due to a reaction to the shot. Doesn't make sense to me. The cost of the dog I guess isn't bad but I think I can do better. Would I be better off with a pure chocolate lab? A shorthaired dog is also what I am looking for. I am all about adoption, i think its great but for what I want to do, I can't afford a dog that isn't trainable and doesn't listen, a pound dog is too unpredictable in my opinion but I do like the idea of getting a lower cost pure bred because it isn't "show quality" I will look into that. Thanks all!


----------

